# Any reason to upgrade 722 to Hopper?



## delaluz (Dec 23, 2011)

I've had Dish for the last for the last 7 years. I have a 722 DVR that controls an HD TV upstairs and a non-HD TV downstairs. I have a 2 gig external HD attached to the 722 for additional storage. 

I'm pretty happy with the 722 however I might upgrade the downstairs TV to HD and the 722 can't send HD to the "second" TV (as far as I know).

Are there any advantages to upgrading my setup to a hopper?

I guess I would need a joey for the second TV. Does the Joey output HD as well as SD video?

What would be the monthly dish cost for one hopper & one joey (I assume that you don't need a joey for the main TV that it is connected to.

Thanks!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have OTA, I'd wait on the Hopper as it is not available yet. You would need the Hopper 1 Joey setup, it would add a third sat tuner and the Joey would output HD to the secondary tv. You would also get PTAT, this could free up tuners if you view a lot of primetime network viewing if Dish supplies your HD locals.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Would you PM me your account information so I can provide an accurate assessment of the upgrade costs? Please let me know. Thanks.



delaluz said:


> I've had Dish for the last for the last 7 years. I have a 722 DVR that controls an HD TV upstairs and a non-HD TV downstairs. I have a 2 gig external HD attached to the 722 for additional storage.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the 722 however I might upgrade the downstairs TV to HD and the 722 can't send HD to the "second" TV (as far as I know).
> 
> ...


----------



## tuxworth (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm also considering the upgrade. Please let us know if you upgraded and what your experience was.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I upgraded 2 weeks ago and like it. Really depends on how many Joeys (or Hoppers) you get to determine if it's worth it. I really liked PTAT for a while, but have decided to turn it off since I am recording more non-network shows (at least during the off season). It's great having all receivers record to one drive (and ext drive if you so choose), having all accessible from anywhere is probably the thing I like most.

If you have visiting grand-kids, it's real easy to run out of tuners! But that's a problem with whatever you have. Kind of tricky/odd how conflicts are resolved (change the channel on one TV's and 2 TV's switch channels, if tuners are used up).... tends to piss of the person in the other room.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we have 6 tuners with my 722 and 622 now. Going to the hopper is a downgrade in that respect.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Two Hoppers would give you six tuners, but no ota.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wake me up when OTA is working...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

When you are sharing tuners, both remotes control the channel. I can see how that would be frustrating. Thanks.


tcatdbs said:


> I upgraded 2 weeks ago and like it. Really depends on how many Joeys (or Hoppers) you get to determine if it's worth it. I really liked PTAT for a while, but have decided to turn it off since I am recording more non-network shows (at least during the off season). It's great having all receivers record to one drive (and ext drive if you so choose), having all accessible from anywhere is probably the thing I like most.
> 
> If you have visiting grand-kids, it's real easy to run out of tuners! But that's a problem with whatever you have. Kind of tricky/odd how conflicts are resolved (change the channel on one TV's and 2 TV's switch channels, if tuners are used up).... tends to piss of the person in the other room.


----------

